# Topics > Robotics > Humanoids >  AR-600, AR-600E, humanoid robot, Android Technics, Moscow, Russia

## Airicist

Developer - Android Technics

----------


## Airicist

AR-601

Published on Jan 28, 2014

----------


## Airicist

AR600

Published on Jan 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

The test control system

Published on Oct 20, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Test feedback

Published on Nov 8, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Robot learns to drive

Published on Feb 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Robot working with angle grinder (fully automatically)

Published on Apr 24, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Published on May 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Stability system

Published on May 14, 2016

----------

